# NIE& Residency



## Sarajanexx (Mar 20, 2012)

Okay so i moved to spain in may got my nie and padron, but my NIE is only valid for three months... I two jobs pretty quick but dropped one because i hated it.. The place i am working haven't mentioned a contract and nobody on the staff has one but when i spoke to them about their NIE numbers they said they thought they were for life? And have never heard of them expiring? Can I get residency without proof of income? What is going on?!?!?!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sarajanexx said:


> Okay so i moved to spain in may got my nie and padron, but my NIE is only valid for three months... I two jobs pretty quick but dropped one because i hated it.. The place i am working haven't mentioned a contract and nobody on the staff has one but when i spoke to them about their NIE numbers they said they thought they were for life? And have never heard of them expiring? Can I get residency without proof of income? What is going on?!?!?!


They recently introduced this concept of a 'temporary NIE'. I think it works like the padron - the number is for life but the paper on which it's printed needs renewing every 3 months.

Unfortunately, to get the green A4 sheet (sometimes called, incorrectly, a residencia) you will need to prove income and health care.

And there in lies the rub. For those working illegally it will be impossible to prove income. For those in your situation, who are working legally as autonomo, proving income is simple as you will have quarterly tax returns to prove income.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> They recently introduced this concept of a 'temporary NIE'. I think it works like the padron - the number is for life but the paper on which it's printed needs renewing every 3 months.
> 
> Unfortunately, to get the green A4 sheet (sometimes called, incorrectly, a residencia) you will need to prove income and health care.
> 
> And there in lies the rub. For those working illegally it will be impossible to prove income. For those in your situation, who are working legally as autonomo, proving income is simple as you will have quarterly tax returns to prove income.


ah yes........ the temp 'non-res' NIE....

I think unfortunately for Sarajanexx she might well fall into the former category if the company hasn't mentioned a contract 

a lot of people think that just because they have a job they are legal & that the company is dealing with tax & NI so they don't register as autónomo - then they find out later that it was all on the black, they can't use the healthcare system or get paro when the job ends

I hope I'm wrong though, and Sarajanexx _is_ registered as autónomo, then she won't have a problem, as you say


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need to have a current NIE to register as autonomo. To have a proper contracted job, you would need an NIE/residencia (the green form) and a social security number. Then, WITH a contract, you would be covered if you need to see a doctor. Paro/dole money isnt payable until you've worked for a minimum of.............. 6 months???? (not sure on that one, but its not immediate or indefinite)

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You need to have a current NIE to register as autonomo. To have a proper contracted job, you would need an NIE/residencia (the green form) and a social security number. Then, WITH a contract, you would be covered if you need to see a doctor. Paro/dole money isnt payable until you've worked for a minimum of.............. 6 months???? (not sure on that one, but its not immediate or indefinite)
> 
> Jo xxxx


:ranger: duh!! must drink coffee before trying to post sense........


yes of course you need a green resident cert to register as autónomo - this didn't used to be the case years ago, but it changed quite a while back

and.......... also for registering with a doctor etc.....


unfortunately Sarajanexx might be scuppered unles her job is willing to give her a contract - then she can get legal


I'm pretty sure it's 12 months before you can claim paro


----------

